# 15hh TB type weight?



## Wheeee (26 March 2009)

I know that weight tapes etc can be quite inacurate but I was just curious as to how many of you own a 15hh TB type (ie l/w) and how much they weigh, or if anyone knows the "average" weight of a 15hh is?

Before I get jumped on-I assess her condition based on how she looks and what I can feel, and how she looks in herself, I'm just curious.


----------



## LadyRascasse (26 March 2009)

my 15.2tb is about 450kg and still underwieght so  i think she should be about 475-500 so i would say 450-475?


----------



## Spyda (26 March 2009)

I've just sold my 15.1h TB mare. She weighed 435Kg when fit. Using a weigh tape.

When I sold her, she was measuring in at 490Kg (post having a foal) and was looking a little "too well"!


----------



## Erehwemos (26 March 2009)

My girlie (lightweight TB type, though not a TB 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) was 15.1 ish when we got her as a five year old and weighed 460kg - she wasnt in the best of condition then though. 

Weighed last year (15.2, aged 13 in good condition) she was 525kg 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Hope that helps a bit!


----------



## joy (26 March 2009)

1,000lb to 1200lb.
Kilos schmilos what a Micky Mouse unit.


----------



## Wheeee (26 March 2009)

Thanks. I was curious as I was at the yard and a friend was 'playing' (I can think of no better word!) and decided that my mare MUST be OVERWEIGHT as she measures at 44okg. She's a veteran and looking a bit lean after winter, not terrible by any means but the way she was talking I should be soaking hay, putting her in a grazing muzzle and all but starving the poor old lass!

I might just show her this to point out that not all horses MUST weigh the same...

Anyhoo, I don't think I'll be taking up her offer to look after for me when I go away!!


----------

